# Awesome Oil Canister Socket for MK5



## aprmk5 (Aug 31, 2009)

This might apply to other VWs but I bought this adapter because getting into the engine bay on my mk5 TDI is super annoying. Just wanted to share.

http://amzn.to/19d7W7O


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the 2.0T uses 36mm


----------



## thecause17 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm really not sure what the benefit of this is over say and standard 1-1/4"/32mm socket. The clearance issue is that a ratchet just doesn't fit down in there alone(at least my 1/2" drive one wouldn't), you have to have an extension on it. Problem is a straight extension won't clear right above that so you need a universal to angle it.


----------

